# Jeunet Franche-Compte



## slowride (Oct 2, 2021)

Believe from research this is a 630 with “full” db Reynolds 531. Missing sew-up wheels replaced with shimano hf and weinmann rims 27”. cracked Simplex fd (l’horreur!). What brand is shooting star logo stem? Thanks for insights, history, observations!


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2021)

-----

correct

the U.S. agent for this marque at this time was Beacon Cycle & Supply Co. of Milwaukee WI and Oakland CA

the Oakland CA branch closed around 1980





__





						Everything Bicycles - : Beacon Cycle, a Wholesale Distributor (Jobber) in Milwaukee, WI: Who's Who-Wholesale Distributors (Jobbers), Employees & Sales Reps
					






					www.proteanpaper.com
				




appears to be a 1971-72 example
earliest possible date 1971; latest possible date late 1972/early1973

you _may _be able to retrieve a date mark from the cycle's Juy Prestige gear mechs -









the machine's pedals are Eclair brand

the contemporaneous top-of-the-line model was termed the 650; it had Campg 1010 ends and was fitted with a Campag NR road ensemble, tubing/lugs/crown were the same as for subject bicycle

frame:

lug pattern is one from NERVEX, also employed by Motobecane for some of their better models
Juy ends set is Nr. 881-881B




forward pump peg is NERVEX Ref. 845
rear pump peg is NERVEX Ref. 846
IIRC bottom bracket shell is Gargatte



-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 2, 2021)

Could it be a Pivo stem that was made for Jeunet?


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2021)

-----

the machine's stem is by GUID

here is the same model marked with the GUID name









__





						VeloBase.com - Component: Guid
					





					velobase.com
				




GUID is also the manufacturer of the bicycle's Jeunet marked bar

here is the shooting star symbol on a GUID produced bar -





GUID brand products manufactured by the firm Etablissements Rene Chalaye of St. Etienne

-----


----------



## slowride (Oct 2, 2021)

As usual thank you so much Roger! You’re spot on regarding year: rd is April, 1971

The fork crowns remind me of early 70s Gitane Super Corsa…

Are the guid bars made with a sleeve onto which these engravings are made? Does  it result in dia being different at stem clamlp area or rest of bars being slightly smaller dia?

learned this is the gen 2 version of criterium 5 vis. Do not recall ever seeing. Appears some “handy man” stripped a couple allen heads on fasteners connecting two chain wheels…

ideale seat clamp still present. Steel seat pin.


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2021)

-----

yes, on the bar worn by your cycle the centre is an external sleeve

in this image the edge of the sleeve can be seen clearly -





Ets Rene Chayale also produced bars where the centre has a barely perceptible bulge.  here is one marked Kiprim -





cannot answer with regard to dimensions as have no hands-on experience working with Chayale stem/bar products

---

question for you -

have no experience working with a model 630

you mention tubeset as being "full 531"

on French production cycles with eleven tube nominal 531 frames it is common for manufacturers to "cheat" and employ a NERVOR steerer

Peugeot, for example, used 531 while Mercier and Lejeune at this era employed NERVOR

if you should have occasion to repack the P3 will be curious to hear what steerer is worn by the 630


-----


----------



## slowride (Oct 2, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> yes, on the bar worn by your cycle the centre is an external sleeve
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember you mentioned in past that only the Lion of Sochaux did not “cheat“ 😉. Definitely will look for markings on steerer tube when able to disassemble. Thanks again for wealth of knowledge!


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2021)

-----

wrt the shooting star symbol -

there was another Frankish component producer who make use of a similar image

from roughly the 1930's through the 1950's the firm of Etablissements Verot-Perrin produced chainsets with the name Acier Diamant

their shooting star is drawn to suggest travel in an arc rather than a straight line -




















__
		https://flic.kr/p/rmLhzh


__
		https://flic.kr/p/rmRbic

-----


----------



## juvela (Oct 3, 2021)

-----

wrt your question anent GUID stem & bar dimensions -

checked me copy o' Sutherland and he does not break it down to brand names - records only national standards/tendencies


-----


----------

